# What GameCube games do you still own?



## Erikku (Jul 15, 2016)

Just a stupid question I came up with earlier. I still have Melee, SM Sunshine, Wind Waker, Donkey Kong Jungle Beat, RE4, and everyone's favorite game, the game boy player boot disc ;o


----------



## wormdood (Jul 15, 2016)

umm . . . the best gamecube game there was
paper mario: the thousand year door


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 15, 2016)

Paper mario TYD
Super mario sunshine
Smash bros Melee
Pokemon colosseum
Other pokemon coloseum with shadow lugia (name escapes me)
Gameboy boot disc
Cheat code disc
Mario kart double dash
Legend of zelda wind waker
First two metroid games of that one trilogy
Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2
Bionicle
Wario World

Several others, these are just the ones off the top of my head.
I never sold/broke/lost any games so I still have my whole library.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 15, 2016)

I never sold mine, though I did trade Resident Evil 4 (probably the only game I ever got new for it) for shenmue 2 on the xbox with a friend.

To that end I have most of the decent PAL region games, save for metroid 2 (it was 60Hz only and my little TV tax dodge of using a converter box instead only supported 50Hz PAL), Zelda TP, Egg mania (prefer eggo mania on the GBA anyway), Fire Emblem (because meh), Ikaruga,  Mega Man Network Transmission, Medabots Infinity and Paper Mario.
http://retro.mmgn.com/GameCube/Articles/Gamecube-PAL-Games-List


----------



## Erikku (Jul 15, 2016)

wormdood said:


> umm . . . the best gamecube game there was
> paper mario: the thousand year door


ugh I accidentally sold that a while back trying to get rid of old games I don't play. my feels ;-;


----------



## wormdood (Jul 15, 2016)

Erikku said:


> ugh I accidentally sold that a while back trying to get rid of old games I don't play. my feels ;-;


its the only one i could not bring myself to sell

edit: actually i lie i sold it twice and when i bought it for the third time i vowed not to sell it again


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jul 15, 2016)

I never sell any games, so I still have them all:

Bloody Roar - Primal Fury
Die Hard Vendetta
Harvest Moon - A Wonderful Life
The Legend Of Zelda VIII: The Wind Waker
The Legend of Zelda X: Twilight Princess
The Legend of Zelda - Bonus Disc (Wind Waker)
The Legend of Zelda - Collector's Edition
Mario Kart: Double Dash!!
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
Pokémon Colosseum
Pokémon XD - Der dunkle Sturm
Resident Evil
Resident Evil 4
Resident Evil Zero
Second Sight
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Sonic Adventure DX - Director's Cut
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron III - Rebel Strike
Starfox Adventures
Super Smash Bros. Melee
TimeSplitters 2
Tony Hawk's American Wasteland
True Crime: Streets of LA


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2016)

007: Nightfire
Animal Crossing
Avatar, the Last Airbender (has the game twice, in a sigle case, lol)
Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
Bayblade Vforce
Blood Omen 2
Blowout
Cars
Def Jam Vendetta
Donkey Kong: Junglebeat
Donkey Konga 2
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai
F-Zero GX
Fantastic 4
Fifa Street 2
Freedom Fighters
Freestyle Street Soccer
Godzilla: Destroy all Monsters Melee
Hot Wheels: World Race
Lego Starwars 2: The Original Trilogy
Lego Starwars: The Video Game
Luigi's Mansion
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Mario Superstar Baseball
Medal of Honor: Frontline
Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance
Naruto: Clash of Ninja
Naruto: Clash of Ninja 2
Need for Speed: Underground
Need for Speed: Underground 2
One Piece: Grand Battle
Over the Edge
P.N.03
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
Pikmin 2
Pokémon Colosseum
Rampage: Total Destruction
Smuggler's Run: Warzones
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut
Sonic Heroes
Sonic Mega Collection
Sonic Riders
Splinter Cell: Stealth Action Redefined
Spyhunter
Spyro: A Hero's Tail
Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly
Star Wars: The Clone Wars
Starfox Adventures (has the game twice)
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Monkey Ball 2
Super Smash Bros: Melee
Surf's Up
Tales of Synphonia
The Legend of Zelda: 4 sword Adventures (In a Wind Waker case, lol)
The Legend of Zelda: Collector's Edition
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
The Simpsons: Road Rage
The Sims
Time Splitters 2
Time Splitters: Future Perfect
TMNT
Vexx
Viewtiful Joe 2
Waverace: Bluestorm

I've got more, but they aren't noted in my incentoey so I did not wrote them here.


----------



## Vanth88 (Jul 15, 2016)

I sold most of my gamecube games except for my first gamecube game, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, and the last game I ever bought for the system, Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes. Thinking back to when I sold my games they weren't worth much but now a days they're more expensive to buy used. For example I sold Phantasy Star Online and well.. now it's like reallly freakin expensive.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

I honestly didn't have that many favorite GC games. The GC was a okay at best console. I don't own any games but I still play Melee, FE: Path of Radiance, Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 15, 2016)

still have MGS twin snakes 

feel free to die in jealous :XD:


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2016)

leon315 said:


> still have MGS twin snakes
> 
> feel free to die in jealous :XD:


I have it too. Should I be jealous?


----------



## Vanth88 (Jul 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I have it too. Should I be jealous?



Depends on which version you own? original black label or players choice version? God help you if you have the players choice version...


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2016)

Vanth88 said:


> Depends on which version you own? original black label or players choice version? God help you if you have the players choice version...


----------



## Vanth88 (Jul 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> [insert large picture here]



Good... gooood... truth be told though I had no idea there was a players choice version until I looked up prices like 30 minutes ago. I bought mine for like $30 but now it's about double the price regardless of which version it is.

That said I highly recommend anyone pick up the game.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 15, 2016)

I have an small collection here XD
Japanese:
-Smahs Brothers DX (or Melee )
-Mario sunshine
-Star Fox advenures (plays in english if your console is US lol)
-Kinnikuman II
US:
Zelda wind waker
Soul Calibur II

and this is all ...
I would like to get zelda TP and maybe the pokemon games, but these in japanese (or both US and JP enemf or TP if possible but I'm not that rich XD)


----------



## leon315 (Jul 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 56189



i've got EXACTLY this one too!


----------



## Judas18 (Jul 15, 2016)

Resident Evil, Eternal Darkness, Pokemon Colosseum, Pokemon XD Gale of Darkness and Ultimate Spider-Man.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 15, 2016)

Super Smash Bros. Melee (the pinnacle of the series) and Pikmin.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 15, 2016)

Am it the Only one who wishes we could go back to the old days of the GameCube? 

Favs: 

Sonic Adventure DX
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Shadow the Hedgehog (Don't judge me) 
Sonic Heroes (Behold, the weeweewee!)
Sonic Riders
Sonic Gems Collection


*Um, it seems I'm a big Sonic Fan....**Awkward moment***


----------



## Sliter (Jul 15, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Am it the Only one who wishes we could go back to the old days of the GameCube?
> 
> Favs:
> 
> ...


I was rto buy sonic adv but no option of japanese audio so I pirated japanese version
Sabe goes to shadow... I'm curious but I can't even find a ISO of the jp game... even more the retail xp


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 15, 2016)

Sliter said:


> I was rto buy sonic adv but no option of japanese audio so I pirated japanese version
> Sabe goes to shadow... I'm curious but I can't even find a ISO of the jp game... even more the retail xp


Let me Google that For you.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 15, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Let me Google that For you.


I tried and only found links from MEGAUPLOAD (RIP) that was dead :B
also I meant shadow's game , sonid ADV already completed here XD


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 15, 2016)

Sliter said:


> I tried and only found links from MEGAUPLOAD (RIP) that was dead :B
> also I meant shadow's game , sonid ADV already completed here XD


Let me google that For you.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 15, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Let me google that For you.


Attention:


Sliter said:


> Same goes to* shadow*... I'm curious but I can't even find a ISO of the *jp* game... even more the retail xp


google don't helped:



Sliter said:


> I tried and only found links from MEGAUPLOAD (RIP) that was dead :B


----------



## Lacius (Jul 15, 2016)

I believe all I have left is _Super Mario Sunshine_.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2016)

Metroid Prime 1
Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
Super Mario Sunshine
Legend of Zelda: The Windwaker
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Tales of Symphonia
Legend of Zelda: Collector's Edition
Legend of Zelda: Bonus Disc (I think?)
Mega Man X Collection
Mega Man Anniversary Edition
Sonic Mega Collection (I think it has one of the best Genesis emulators used officially)
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Sonic Adventure DX
Harvest Moon (not sure which one, my brother plays them more than I do)
Luigi's Mansion
Star Wars: Rogue Leader
Gauntlet Legends

We collected a lot of them over the years, the Gamecube has a special place in my heart, as it was one of the few consoles we got on launch day.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Metroid Prime 1
> Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
> Super Mario Sunshine
> Legend of Zelda: The Windwaker
> ...


Gamecube is my alltime favourite!

I'm still young but I am seriously dedicated to collect the games!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2016)

I never owned a GameCube as a kid.  I only got a Wii a few years back.  Currently, the only GameCube game I have for it is Super Smash Bros. Melee.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 15, 2016)

SSB Melee
Mariokart Double Dash
Super Mario Sunshine
Paper Mario TTYD
Wind Waker
Luigi's Mansion
Pokemon XD (Not the emoji. lol)
Kirby Air Ride

Kirby is my fav out of all of those... I plan to get Tales of Symphonia


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 15, 2016)

I only have a small collection of GameCube titles, but here it is :

Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Super Mario Sunshine
Pokemon Channel
StarFox Adventures
Luigi's Mansion
Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
Mario Superstar Baseball
NHL 06
Madden 06
Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness
Mario Party 4
Mario Party 5
Mario Party 6
Mario Party 7


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 16, 2016)

PMTTYD, Super Mario Sunshine, Mario Kart DD, Mario Party 4 + 7, and many more which names I forgot


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 18, 2016)

F-Zero GX EUR
F-Zero GX USA
F-Zero GX JPN
StarFox Adventures EUR
StarFox Adventures JPN
Metroid Prime USA
Metroid Prime JPN
Zelda - Wind Waker JPN
Zelda - The Wind Waker EUR
Zelda - OOT/MQ EUR
Zelda 4 Swords Adventures JPN
Pikmin EUR
Pikmin JPN
Pikmin 2 EUR
Mario Party 4 EUR
Mario Party 5 EUR
Mario Kart Double Dash EUR
Super Smash Bros. Melee EUR
Wave Race Blue Storm EUR
Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life DEU
Sonic Adventure DX EUR
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle EUR
Sonic Mega Collection EUR
Sonic Gems Collection EUR
Shadow the Hedgehog EUR
Sonic Heroes EUR
Baten Kaitos EUR
Tales of Symphonia USA
Tales of Symphonia JPN
Enter the Matrix EUR
Tony Hawks Underground 2 EUR
Tony Hawks American Wasteland EUR
Need for Speed Carbon DEU (Over my sister's house)
Need for Speed Most Wanted DEU
GameBoy Player Start-Up Disc EUR
Super Puzzle Bobble JPN
Wario World JPN
Super Mario Sunshine KOR (actually USA version but korean cover + booklet and the game itself is has some changes to run on JPN systems)
Tube Sliders USA (ordered, should arrive today or tomorrow)

unlicensed stuff:
Action Replay (works with Wii) EUR
Action Replay MAX Region-free
Freeloader EUR
SD Media Launcher USA

Games I need to get:
F-Zero GX KOR
Wind Waker USA
Wind Waker KOR
Tales of Symphonia DEU
StarFox Assaults
Extreme G
Demos of any kind (especially all that contain F-Zero GX and Wind Waker)
SD Media launcher EUR
Metroid Prime EUR
Metroid Prime 2 EUR/USA/JPN
Pikmin 2 JPN/USA
Pikmin USA
SA2B USA/JPN
SADX USA/JPN
Twilight Princess EUR/JPN/USA
Ultimate Cheats discs
Super Monkey Ball
Super Monkey Ball 2


----------



## DarthDub (Jul 18, 2016)

Billy Hatcher & the Giant Egg
F-Zero GX
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Mega Man Network Transmission
Mega Man X: Command Mission
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
Naruto Clash of Ninja 2
Pokémon XD: Gale of Darkness
Shadow the Hedgehog
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Sonic Heroes
Sonic Mega Collection
Sonic Riders
SpongeBob SquarePants: Battle for Bikini Bottom
Star Fox Adventures
Star Fox: Assault
Super Smash Bros. Melee
The Incredibles
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker


----------



## falls261 (Jul 18, 2016)

Gladius
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime: Echoes
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Smash Bros. Melee
The Legend of Zelda: Master Quest
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
Tales of Symphonia

Used to have a few more.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 18, 2016)

Just my old copy of Resident Evil 4 for memories.


----------



## Erikku (Jul 18, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> F-Zero GX EUR
> F-Zero GX USA
> F-Zero GX JPN
> StarFox Adventures EUR
> ...


Lol good luck


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 18, 2016)

Sliter said:


> I tried and only found links from MEGAUPLOAD (RIP) that was dead :B
> also I meant shadow's game , sonid ADV already completed here XD


Though I could have used CleanRip, I found a JP ISO of Shadow the Hedgehog using (shocker) Google.

On topic: I have:
Sonic Mega Collection (US)
Pikmin (US)
Pikmin 2 (US)
Super Mario Sunshine (US & JP)
Super Smash Bros Melee (US)
Shadow the Hedgehog (US & JP)
Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door (US & JP)
The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker (US)
The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess (US)
Mario Kart Double Dash!! (US)
Mario Superstar Baseball (US)
Mario Strikers (US)


----------



## Sliter (Jul 18, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> I found a JP ISO of Shadow the Hedgehog using (shocker) Google.


ok I'm really the worse at google fu OTL where did you found it? or could upload for me a rio of yours?:x

[sorry being s offtopic]


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 18, 2016)

Sliter said:


> ok I'm really the worse at google fu OTL where did you found it? or could upload for me a rio of yours?:x
> 
> [sorry being s offtopic]


To be honest, if you have a US version, you're not missing anything. English is even an option in the game. I found it on a really old site I used to browse several years back. (Can't post it here, warez. Also can't upload mine, warez.)


----------



## Sliter (Jul 18, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> To be honest, if you have a US version, you're not missing anything. English is even an option in the game. I found it on a really old site I used to browse several years back. (Can't post it here, warez. Also can't upload mine, warez.)


pm? :v
Al I get is an old forun with link to a dead megaupload link
I think englsh version let change the text but not the audio  (like heroes, with the japanese I could play in english with japanese audio)


----------



## Daggot (Jul 18, 2016)

I still own my copies of Wind Waker and The Twin Snakes.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 18, 2016)

Animal Crossing, the only one I've ever owned for that matter


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 18, 2016)

My GC collection:


18 Wheeler: American Pro Trucker
Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg
Bloody Roar: Primal Fury
Donkey Konga
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 2
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem
F-Zero GX
Godzilla: Destroy All Monsters
Killer 7
Lego Star Wars
Luigi's Mansion
Mario Power Tennis
Mario Smash Football
Rayman 3
Resident Evil 4
Sega Soccer Slam
Shrek 2
Sonic Adventure 1: DX
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Soul Calibur 2
Spider-Man 2
Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly
Star Fox Adventures
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Monkey Ball
Super Smash Bros Melee
The Sims Bust Out
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
Wave Race: Blue Storm



wormdood said:


> umm . . . the best gamecube game there was
> paper mario: the thousand year door


I hate you! >:


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 18, 2016)

I still have Mario Party 7, FF Crystal Chronicles, TLOZ: Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, Ocarina Of Time(Master quest), Collector's Edition, Four Swords Adventure, Super Mario Sunshine, Gameboy player,  Mario Kart Double Dash, Demo discs, Midway Arcade, Pac-Man World 2, Mario Golf, Die Hard, Rayman Arena, SSB Melee, DBZ Budokai 1 and 2, etc.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 18, 2016)

what about the accesories?
I only have a fake gc-gba link cable XD 
I would like to get a Donkey Konga bongos ... these stuffs get expensiver each day pass :/
I also would like to get a wii tatacon...


----------



## streetbrawler123 (Jul 18, 2016)

metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2 : Echoes
Mario Kart Double Dash
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
Phantasy Star Online Episode I&II
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
Paper Mario The thousand Year Door
SSX Tricky
1080 Avalanche
Metal Arm Glitch in The System
Timesplitters Future Perfect
Digimon Rumble Arena
Tales of Symphonia
Capcom Vs Snk 2 EO
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
Wario Ware Inc
Pokemon Colosseum
Metal Gear Solid The twin Snakes
Viewtiful Joe 2 


Wauw Thats Quite a list lol


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 18, 2016)

i have been downsizing my entire gaming collection in the past year but i couldnt part with:

f zero gx
paper mario
smash melee
prime 2
soul caliber 2
res evil remake
res evil 4
viewtiful joe 2


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2016)

I only kept my favourites:

SSB Melee
Time Splitters 2
Bloody Roar: Primal Fury
Sonic Riders
Shadow the Hedgehog
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Resident Evil 4
I'm pretty sure I have more than those, but they're all confined in a cardboard box somewhere, so who knows?


----------



## Reecey (Jul 18, 2016)

Super Mario Sunshine & Luigi's Mansion all original with manuals & the VIP 24/7 slips in Minty Condition and proud of it! Mario Sunshine is actually one of my most treasured game purchases to date. 1st being Super Mario Bros 1, 2 & 3 and the other being Super Mario Galaxy 1 & 2, funny enough all Nintendo games! I don't really class any PS or Xbox games as treasured games (no offence to any PS or Xbox fans)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 20, 2016)

Daggot said:


> I still own my copies of Wind Waker and The Twin Snakes.


I honestly don't see the point of owning the GC versions of Twilight Princess and Wind Waker, I had 'em both but I sold as I got the HD remasters instead.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Reecey said:


> I don't really class any PS or Xbox games as treasured games.


Crash Bandicoot or Spyro?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sick Wario said:


> paper mario


I really want to get Paper Mario:Thousand Year Door for GC so I'll just keep on looking.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 20, 2016)

Notably, I still have SSBM and Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance which is somehow my most valuable game o_0


----------



## Daggot (Jul 20, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I honestly don't see the point of owning the GC versions of Twilight Princess and Wind Waker, I had 'em both but I sold as I got the HD remasters instead.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I like owning games and I enjoyed and have beaten. Having both versions isn't really an issue with me.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 20, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I honestly don't see the point of owning the GC versions of Twilight Princess and Wind Waker, I had 'em both but I sold as I got the HD remasters instead.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Erghh..maybe not I hope you were only joking! I don't think you can compare Crash or even Spyro (that's a terrible example by the way, sorry to say) to any Mario or Luigi games. If I really had to throw the boat out and claim any PS or Xbox title, it would be Silent Hill on PS1.


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Jul 20, 2016)

Only ones I still have are Crash - the Wrath of Cortex and Megaman X Command Mission.

I havent had a GC in years, I just never got around to getting rid of these ones


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 23, 2016)

Daggot said:


> I like owning games and I enjoyed and have beaten. Having both versions isn't really an issue with me.


It's not that. The remastered editions were improvements over the originals so that's why I got them instead.



Reecey said:


> Erghh..maybe not I hope you were only joking! I don't think you can compare Crash or even Spyro (that's a terrible example by the way, sorry to say) to any Mario or Luigi games. If I really had to throw the boat out and claim any PS or Xbox title, it would be Silent Hill on PS1.


You're giving Mario games way too much credit. Mario 3 and World are awesome for 2D, then 64/Sunshine and Galaxy for 3D, and lastly 3D World/Land for 2.5D but you're saying Spyro and Crash aren't great games?

I didn't even bother to mention Luigi _games_ because the poor character only has two games worth playing (Luigi's Mansion 1 and 2).

EDIT:



Tex_McBladeSword said:


> Only ones I still have are Crash - the Wrath of Cortex and Megaman X Command Mission.
> 
> I havent had a GC in years, I just never got around to getting rid of these ones



Cool. You have Mega Man X Command Mission for the GC.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jul 23, 2016)

Mario Baseball
Naruto: Clash of Ninja

(My brother owns most of our gamecube games, but I own these two xD)


----------



## Jao Chu (Jul 23, 2016)

The only legitimate gamecube disc i own (my GC is chipped because i am a filthy pirate) is a Colosseum Bonus Disc for farming wishmaker Jirachi's.....


----------



## exdeath255 (Jul 23, 2016)

melee [cant find it but i owned it at one point for sure]
zelda ww
dbz budokai
megaman x collection
sf collection
viewtiful joe
mario sunshine

[i had xbox and ps2 as well so most multiplat games i got for ps2/xbox]


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I have it too. Should I be jealous?



Me two plus one is still sealed.


----------



## TheLittlestBowl (Jul 23, 2016)

Got mine pretty late into its life so I don't own many games. Melee, Tales of Symphonia, Resident Evil, and SSX On Tour.


----------



## Reecey (Jul 23, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's not that. The remastered editions were improvements over the originals so that's why I got them instead.
> 
> 
> You're giving Mario games way too much credit. Mario 3 and World are awesome for 2D, then 64/Sunshine and Galaxy for 3D, and lastly 3D World/Land for 2.5D but you're saying Spyro and Crash aren't great games?
> ...


Yeah I suppose I am shafting Mario a little too much in my comments!  They are my personal favorites to be looked after but I suppose its the individual and which game they prefer the most and if you think Spryo is a great title then that's your prerogative, roll on Spyro someones got to love it! 

Edit: Yes I agree, poor Luigi he certainly never gets the credit he deserves in games.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 23, 2016)

Reecey said:


> Yeah I suppose I am shafting Mario a little too much in my comments!  They are my personal favorites to be looked after but I suppose its the individual and which game they prefer the most and if you think Spryo is a great title then that's your prerogative, roll on Spyro someones got to love it!
> 
> Edit: Yes I agree, poor Luigi he certainly never gets the credit he deserves in games.


I love Mario 3 and World but Nintendo lost their magic with the NSMB series since they've just been rehashing the same game for years. Mario 3D World/Land is the same thing and I hope to Iwata that they don't make a "3D Universe" (wanted to say "3D Galaxy" but Galaxy's taken) for the NX.


----------



## Hiccup (Jul 23, 2016)

I currently own:

Super Mario Sunshine
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
Luigi's Mansion
Pikmin
I have never got rid of any GameCube game.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jul 31, 2016)

All of them


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 19, 2016)

luigi's mansion
super Mario sunshine
star fox adventure
sonic adventure


----------



## Serath (Aug 19, 2016)

wormdood said:


> umm . . . the best gamecube game there was
> paper mario: the thousand year door



LOL QFT

I have a bunch of other GC games I own but this tops them all


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2016)

GC games I own in legitimate disc format?
In that case; Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. First game to own; last game to still have on my shelf since it's badly scratched now...


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 19, 2016)

Melee. I don't know what happened to the others, but I'll replenish someday.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2016)

Listing all of my games will take forever, so I am going to skip the common ones like Sunshine and Smash.
I own both Pokemon Colosseum and XD Gale of Darkness
Chibi Robo
Eternal Darkness
Blood Omen 2
All of the Zelda games
Resident Evil 0
Metroid Prime
Pikmin
Soulcalibur II
Beyond Good & Evil
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
Both Sonic Adventure games
Sonic Heroes


----------



## Chary (Aug 20, 2016)

I keep my other Gamecube games off in a separate cabinet, but my best ones I have are:


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 13, 2016)

Been collecting a couple extra for my collection so here they are:





















The two that I most treasure are without a doubt Paper Mario TYD and Metal Gear TTS.  Sucks that the middle of Kirby's cover is damaged at the bottom but I got a discount on that (Killer7 also has a bit of a discolour though I got it for free so whatever).

And got some new Wii games for the collection too:






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> I keep my other Gamecube games off in a separate cabinet, but my best ones I have are:
> 
> View attachment 59539


It always looks so weird to see American copies with the GameCube logo on the spine at the bottom.


----------



## Gyrobax (Oct 4, 2016)

Sonic adventure 2 battle (though the hero side story doesn't want to load metal harbor anymore)
paper mario and the thousand year door
and metroid prime 1


----------



## DarkRioru (Oct 8, 2016)

Tony Hawks Underground
Tony Hawks american wasteland 
Enter the matrix disc one and two
Sonic Heroes
Shadow The Hedgehog
Cars
DragonballZ budokai 1 and 2
ATV2: quad power racing
Kelly Slaters pro surfer
Robots
2 copies of lego starwars 2


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 9, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> Tony Hawks Underground
> Tony Hawks american wasteland
> Enter the matrix disc one and two
> Sonic Heroes
> ...


Does the American version of Budokai 2 feature the original Japanese voices?


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 9, 2016)

Super Mario Sunshine, (broke it,, then got another, then it didn't work, then got another) 4x4 Evo 2, Lego Star Wars II, Shrek 2, Metroid Prime 1/2, Action Replay GC, Animal Crossing, Lord of The Rings, the Two Towers/Return of the King, probably more I can't think of right now, Super Smash Bros Melee.


----------



## DarkRioru (Oct 9, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Does the American version of Budokai 2 feature the original Japanese voices?


idk... always played in english and I'm not sure actually...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 9, 2016)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> idk... always played in english and I'm not sure actually...


Fair enough. I'd guess it does, the PAL version does after all. But Budokai 1 PAL is in Japanese whilst the NTSC version is English dub only.. eh, nitpicks. If fans really want it in Japanese they can just import it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Oct 15, 2016)

Finally own _Star Fox Assault_ which I was after for a really long time.



Spoiler















Also got _Pokémon Colosseum_, the only one left in priority is _Mario Party 5_.


----------

